# hcpcs codes



## sherrivertrees (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, general question if anyone could help. I am working at a facility that uses the hcpcs codes J0560 and J0570 for Bicillin. I am awaiting my new 2011 books by mail, but we are having these codes reject for 2011. Can anyone post what the new code would be?
Thanks


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 14, 2011)

J0560 and J0570 were deleted effective 12/31/2010.  They both refer you to use J0561 - Injection, penicillin G benzathine, 100,000 units.  You may end up with a lot of units!


----------



## sherrivertrees (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------

